# Win With Dell FREE Laptop Draw



## shane3547 (May 25, 2005)

Just click the link below and you can enter to win a New Dell Inspiron Notebook that you can sell to get a new MacBook ...  

http://www.holiday-frenzy-online-game.com/EN/index.php?Plink=L1163993466394394332


PS. Yes, it's an actual Dell Link. No Spam here.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

But if you win, you're still stuck with a Dell....


----------



## Jeremy Banks (Nov 13, 2006)

John Clay said:


> But if you win, you're still stuck with a Dell....


His post suggested selling it.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

"Dude. Get a-Life."










(Dell guy.)


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

shane3547 said:


> Just click the link below and you can enter to win a New Dell Inspiron Notebook that you can sell to get a new MacBook ...
> 
> http://www.holiday-frenzy-online-game.com/EN/index.php?Plink=L1163993466394394332
> 
> ...


What an annoying game on that site.

Dave


----------

